# 1/25 scale Bicycle 3D printed



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

3d Printed on Creality LD002R in clear resin. It might make a nice accessory for one of my car builds.
DSCF9151 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9152 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9153 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9154 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9149 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9150 by aus_mus, on Flickr
source








Bike 1:87 H0 / HO scale by Enely


Bike intended for 1:87 H0 model train dioramas. How this model came to be This design was an accident due too some language differences between Danish and Swedish. I created a bike for a Thingiverse user when he actually wanted a rail bike :) I only uploaded this as a first draft for him to...




www.thingiverse.com


----------

